# My New Demo Reel



## _taylor (Feb 28, 2011)

Good stuff Ned!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow Ned, well done. I'm listening with headphones and the mixes are great too. Love the percussion in the first clip. Honestly it's very lyrical work. Love the 18 to Life stuff too. As good as anything Joey Newman or anyone like that is doing. : >


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, Stephen! I take pride in my mixes, so it feels good to know that they come across well outside of my studio.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 1, 2011)

Way to go Ned!
Great to see that you are keeping busy!


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice job Ned, everything sounds excellent!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 1, 2011)

Very very good, Ned. I am impressed!

Gunther


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! It means a lot from all of you.

Pat, I _was_ busy...


----------



## TARI (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff Ned. Congrats. Keep it coming 

Tari


----------



## cc64 (Mar 1, 2011)

Très beau travail Ned!

Since it's your demo reel i've heard good action sequence stuff from you, you might want to add 1 or 2 of those in there..?

Best of luck keep planting your seeds you'll have too much work in september and you can call me for help ; P,

Claude


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, CC! I'll try it. BTW, I like you a LOT better when you don't have that silly red tuque on.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 1, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Mar 01 said:


> Pat, I _was_ busy...



That's the part of our work that I really can't stand...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice reel with high profile movies!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 2, 2011)

Can someone with an iPad please tell me if the video plays OK? A friend said he couldn't see or hear anything...


----------



## cc64 (Mar 2, 2011)

If your site uses Flash it won't work on iPhones(that i can confirm) or iPads. 

HTH 

Claude


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 2, 2011)

I've now switched to a YouTube version. Too bad, Vimeo.


----------

